# Free to good home: 18-55mm lens



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have decided to rid myself of a bit of excess camera gear I don't use.

One piece is a semi-functioning Nikon AF 18-55mm lens. I say semi functioning because the AF seems glitchy probably because the lens binds slightly at mid range. I likely dropped it at one point causing a slight malformation of the casing which resulted in the drag. That's my theory anyway. 

The glass is good though and these lenses are still about $100 new. I haven't taken it in to the camera shop to see about repairing it because I don't ever have a need for it. This item, due to it's glitchy nature is free to a good home. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn! I thought you were offering 18 to 55 _minutes_ for free.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Damn! I thought you were offering 18 to 55 _minutes_ for free.


Hah! 
Stop PMing me Macfury.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, I've been blocked!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have that lens, It's a kit lens that came with my camera,
I've used it, But I'm going to save it for when I sell my camera in a few years from now.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

No takers? 
C'mon...I'll throw in box of unused 1.44 MB 23 2HD 3.5" IBM diskettes. The box says they have a lifetime warranty and I am nowhere near dead yet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4 said:


> I am nowhere near dead yet.


Got a minute?


----------

